# Storage Under The Sofa



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Has anyone tried to use the area under the sofa in a 26rs for storage? I was thinking that if the decorative panel at the base of the sofa could be hinged to allow it to move that would provide another are to store shoes or whatever. I had thought maybe plastic totes for shoes.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Fullcrew,

I have an '02 26RS and do use the space under the sofa for storage. My sofa lifts up (scissor style hinge) and I have about half the area underneath to use for storage. The furnace takes up the other half.

Sounds like maybe they sealed that area up on the newer models? It would be a shame because there is lots of available space.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Morrowmd said:


> Fullcrew,
> 
> I have an '02 26RS and do use the space under the sofa for storage. My sofa lifts up (scissor style hinge) and I have about half the area underneath to use for storage. The furnace takes up the other half.
> 
> ...


Ok I must be missing something...Our trailer is a '02 how does the sofa work to get the seat to lift up?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Same here...lift the sofa seat to expose the open area below. We store TV trays and games under there.

Randy


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Same here...lift the sofa seat to expose the open area below. We store TV trays and games under there.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]31274[/snapback]​


Thanks I'll check it out this weekend


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was also about putting a hinge on it but haven't gotting around to it yet.
I have nothing stored it there right now.
Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Same here...lift the sofa seat to expose the open area below. We store TV trays and games under there.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]31274[/snapback]​


Ditto

Thor


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Fullcrew,

When you lift the sofa you only have a 8- 10" opening to slide stuff in. If you can figure a way to hinge the whole front panel you could fit larger items like a plastic bin for shoes.

Go for it and send me the pics!


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

I have the 05 model and use if for storage. I don't plan on doing any mods to it though. there is a big enough opening I can store things that we don't use every trip but I like to have just in case. there are a few tools but mainly stuff for the kids. bocce, volleyball/badmitton/rainy day games.

sally


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Well now don't I feel like a goober.
After 2 yrs yall told me bout liftin the seat thingy
Then bam... I got me storage
The games is now stored thar

shoot next thing I know is that yall tell me the trailer's got indoor plumin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Fullcrew said:


> Well now don't I feel like a goober.
> After 2 yrs yall told me bout liftin the seat thingy
> Then bam... I got me storage
> The games is now stored thar
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

The sofa storage thing is common to that style sofa. In our MH, we store our backpacking gear (emptied, of course) under there. Great place for picnic blankets, and we can even fit a child carrier (the backpack that fits a child) though we don't use it anymore.

-=Glen=-


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The 23RS has a door on the outside to access this area. We store a ladder, torque wrench, lug wrench, and other things we'll need during transit. It is very convenient to access this area during the travel portion of the trip so all of those items you might need are stuffed into the area. I'm thinking about adding a storage tube for the rear slide supports that goes from this storage area, under the step, to the area under the rear dinette seat (another thread discusses this in length).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Vern did this mod to his rig and used to have a picture of it on his own mods page/site that was linked here. Seems to be gone now.

I think he used a piano hinge to make the whole panel flip up. He then got plastic storage containers that just slid under. It looked factory, a good mod


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

All,
We also have the 05 model and use the storage area for blankets and games. Opening our sofa is a almost a two man operation. It likes to snap down without notice and with pretty good force.









I wish we had the outside access like the 23RS does.

Bruce


----------

